# Hgh



## mathew122 (Apr 13, 2016)

I think Jintropin is the best soo far...it really makes me feel good....but i lost links with my supplier can anyone help please??


----------



## Dex (Apr 13, 2016)

I know that you can get it from a licensed professional with a DEA number with prescriptive authority...like a MD, DO, PA, NP.


----------



## Govols (Apr 14, 2016)

Dex speaks the truth. Crap first post, no other way to put it.  Read the stickies and try introducing yourself man, you won't find that stuff here.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Apr 14, 2016)

Kirklandtropin is Better than jintropin.


----------



## tunafisherman (Apr 14, 2016)

nope, I don't think anyone can help you, now **** off.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 14, 2016)

Used to be able to order jins direct but a massive suit against the manufacturer by the US government stopped that.  I have yet to find a legitimate supplier of Jins.  Tons of scammed and fakes out there.  I doubt you've run real jins unless you live in China.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 14, 2016)

Uve never used real gh than.  Just bac water.  


But we can't help ya here


----------



## Itburnstopee (Apr 14, 2016)

Who's cooking bacon at this time?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 14, 2016)

Jin hasn't been a real GH in the US market for at least a few years...


----------



## mathew122 (Apr 18, 2016)

thank you guys i just got a legit guy from china...thanks again


----------



## TwinPeaks (May 17, 2016)

Jintropin is one of the best I've tried.
Ansomone, vermotropin are pretty good as well.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (May 17, 2016)

someone should start buying up these domain names just to fuk with ops who don't read the rules. Start with Tilliclelabs.org offer LNE and Kirklandtropin I bet guys would add them to there cart then redirect them to a pro trump website at checkout lol


----------

